# Preamplificador con entrada de microfono, linea y eq.



## SCJOSEMANUEL (Feb 13, 2010)

Holas, nesecito ayuda...resulta que estaba armando este proyecto para mi guitarra acustica .. y nesecito saber si hay manera de cambiar los potenciometros dobles por simples..osea que en vez de poner potenciometros con 6 terminales, reemplazarlos por  potenciometros con tres terminales.. nose quiza modificando el cirkuito o algo,,porfavor nesecito ayuda, adjunto los planos por si alguien le interesa..funciona al 100%...gracias y espero su ayuda...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 14, 2010)

Si quieres el previo para una guitarra, ¿ Por que no empleas directamente un previo específico para guitarra en lugar de adaptar este ?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 14, 2010)

tenes que saber que un potenciometro de 3 contactos es mono y uno de 6 es stereo...lo unico que debes hacer es cambiar uno por otro...

pero el problema es que con 1 mono podras manejar solo 1 canal...mientras q*ue* con el stereo manejas los 2 canales.


----------



## SCJOSEMANUEL (Feb 14, 2010)

[/QUOTE]pero el problema es que con 1 mono podras manejar solo 1 canal...mientras q*ue* con el stereo manejas los 2 canales.[/QUOTE]

pero dime se puede cambiar sin problemas potenciometro stereo por un mono o modifica algo notable...y si se podria de que manera se modificaria el cirkuito, y gracias por tu respuesta...

dime fogonazo, tienes algun previo de guitarra que me recomiendes, ya use el buscador  sin resultados positivos..gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 15, 2010)

En esta dirección pones *"Guitarra"*
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php


*Preamplificadores*
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-guitarra-electrica-9890/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-guitarra-valvulas-12828/

*El previo del que estas hablando:*
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-guitarra-construyasuvideorocola-com-21384/

*Algunos efectos*
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ctrica-incluyen-diagramas-pedales-boss-14233/


----------



## evocarz (Jun 10, 2010)

Alguien probo ese circuito?


----------



## sebastiangg (Ene 1, 2011)

hola por favor cual es el valor completo de las resistencias (a cuantos vatios) gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2011)

sebastiangg dijo:


> hola por favor *cual es el valor completo de las resistencias* (a cuantos vatios) gracias



¿ Que sería el *valor completo* de una resistencia ?

Los valores se encuentran dentro del archivo .PDF y la potencia de las resistencias 1/2, 1/4 o 1/8W.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 2, 2011)

por lo general utilizando 1/4watt andas barbaro siempre en estas aplicaciones


----------



## aider melendez (Ene 3, 2011)

hola compañeros del foro , feliz año nuevo a todos , estoy por armar el preamplificador del primer mensaje , pero tengo problemas con la impresion en modo espejo , mi impresora no tiene ésta opción, alguno de ustedes me podria ayudar a canviar el formato pdf por otro ó si tienen el pcb del preamplificador en otro formato en el que se pueda invertir la imagen en modo espejo ó si conocen algún programa que me puedan recomendar( mi impresora es una xerox 3140) , les agradezco sus respuestas att: Aider


----------



## sebastiangg (Ene 3, 2011)

aqui esta la hoja completa lista para impmir en laser (toner)


----------

